# Pro Evolution 6: League



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 9, 2006)

I help run a PES League and I was wondering if anybody on the Chronicles would be interested in playing in it.  We are a highly advanced league; we have our own transfer market and are currently going to play the next season in 2 vs 2 mode.  

Post here or PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 11, 2006)

I have had some requests about the league, and one particularly by Threddy who asked me to explain a little more about the set up.  

The Pro Evolution Soccer league is played on the PC.  We have not looked into seeing whether PS2 players could play in the league, but are aware of this possibility.  

We are currently entering our 8th season.  In previous seasons we have played 2 divisions of 10 teams (20 teams in total) with promotion and relegation between these two leagues.  Added to this we also ran a cup competition throughout the season which included all teams.  At the end of every second season we  played what was called a  Crappy World Cup - which as you can imagine  was played using only the worst  international teams.  If you under performed as a manger of a club, you could lose that team to a better performing manger.  In essence you would swap teams.  This is quantified using the Prestige system, which is complicated as hell.  

About three seasons ago we discovered how to edit the team rosters to use during online play.  Now this is used by kids to cheat but we saw this as an opportunity to create a transfer market - much like the master league feature.  However, our transfer market was far more complicated and far more realistic.  We had to assign values to players etc and take note of club salaries.  It is a very complicated set up for those running it, but far easier to use as a player.    In effect, every club over a few seasons were transformed into far better and more balanced teams making the league a tighter affair.  Each team reflected the managers personality to a degree.  I had a preference for Argentine players and so had four or five in my AS Roma team.

That is all that I can think to say but feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Threddy (Nov 13, 2006)

Although I haven't played PES on the computer, I think it might be possible to play by using an ethernet cable from my PS2 to the PC although I may not get the same features and be able to do it..


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a bash!  Or simply buy it on the PC tis about £15 on play.com.


----------



## Green (Nov 14, 2006)

Aye. It could potentially cause problems if you played in the league next season on the PS2 - you would have to be responsible for patching your own game. Get the PC version


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 14, 2006)

Aye, I forgets such matters.  

Though you could still play in other comps.


----------



## Threddy (Nov 17, 2006)

Is it good on the PC, what are the controls like?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 17, 2006)

Football games on the PC are completely different to on a console. Rather counter-intuitive, I found.


----------



## Green (Nov 17, 2006)

You use a joypad. It's exactly the same as playing on a console.


----------



## Threddy (Nov 19, 2006)

What sort of joypad?
Would a PS2 controller go in the back of a pc?


----------



## Green (Nov 19, 2006)

You can either get a USB gamepad, or get a USB adapter for your PS2 pad. You just plug your pad into it, then the USB goes into the PC, which is what I do. Here's one from Game for a tenner:

http://www.game.co.uk/ViewProduct.aspx?cat=10416&mid=326739

But you can probably get them much cheaper if you look around a bit. Mine's called a SuperBox 3 and I got it for about £3 from somewhere online. You could probably get a cheap one from Ebay, too.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 19, 2006)

I bought mine from play.com for £5.00.  I am not sure if some are better than others though.  I had an old one that seemed to suffer with regards plug and play.  I used to have to fiddle with the USB to make it active.


----------



## Threddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm thinking about this, when does the season start?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 20, 2006)

Friday mate.  But you are welcome to join and play us in friendlies and other comps until next season.


----------



## Threddy (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, if I got it on the Pc with an adapter it would be christmas.
When does the next season start?


----------



## Green (Nov 21, 2006)

Probably in the new year


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 22, 2006)

I also potentially have a partner lined up for you, that is if we choose to continue to play 2 vs 2.  Tis all good mate.


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2006)

This is all starting to smack of online grooming...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 22, 2006)

It does?  Good to see you ruin this thread Green.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Dec 7, 2006)

Pro Evo > FIFA - Sorry if its off topic, but its true, lol xD


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 9, 2006)

Pro Evo is the best footy sim around.  Just a shame about online play though this has been vastly improved.


----------



## dantelivuk (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm very interested in joining your league.

I've just purchased my new Pro Evo 6 (PC Edition). However, whenever I log into network play, I'm required to type in a password which I can't find !

Where can I find this password pls ? 

Can anyone share a password with me pls ?

Cheers


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello mate.  You need to register online first.  When you boot up the disc and you get the install/unistall, play etc box there should be a register online box.  

Good luck mate.


----------



## dantelivuk (Dec 11, 2006)

I have tried to register but it says my registration code is invalid.

Wtf ?

Somone else stole my code then ?

Is there any way around this ?

I heard that there is but not sure how.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 11, 2006)

Somebody stole your code?  Scum of the earth!!  All i can suggest is that you email or phone konami.


----------



## Green (Dec 14, 2006)

Have you made sure you're not using caps when you should be, or vice-versa? I seem to remember something about that. Try doing the opposite of what you're doing now.

I think if you're going to email Konami, you need to send a picture of your actual disk, as proof of purchase. Not sure, though.


----------



## superphil (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey guys i would defonitely be interested in playing in this league if someone could please just help me with my problem. I will paste what i wrote on a previous forum..

Hey ho, just got pro evolution 6 today for christmas, an already its starting to do my head in! I use a USB convertor that lets me use my xbox controller on the PC to use this game, i've set everything up except for the two trigger buttons. For some annoying reason pro evolution 6 doesnt seem to bloody react when im hammering the trigger buttons when it is asking me to "press a button". Its pro evoltuion 6 not my controller, because it works fine with pro evolution 5, its being nice an saying 'Slider +' and 'Slider -' but this one doesnt react at all, it lets me do every button except these two.

Im using the program TigerGame Xbox to USB convertor, and its worked fine with pro evolution 5, what am i doing wrong is there something i need to do? i've tried reinstalling but its doing my nut in now ! please guys help me get this working for christmas 

Cheers!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 28, 2006)

I use the ps2 pad with adapter and have had no problems.  Have you tried setting the pad up in Prog menu PES6 Settings before the game is launched?  

If you have done this have you tried setting it up in game options?


----------



## atilla-the-hun (Jan 4, 2007)

Great, thanks Lacedaemonian!

I found this thread because i too was having config problems with my usb joypad... i was about to take it back...

but yeah, you can change it on the settings screen... from the autorun menu.

Where do i sign up fr the league (now that i don't have to use the keyboard)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 5, 2007)

*Maintenance

*We are currently rebuilding the site and looking to expand the community.  We will eventually be opening the whole site to the public.  Let me know your sign up name so I can okay your registration.

Peace be with you brother.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 31, 2007)

*Okay so the site is up and running:*

*International Kings League

We will be starting a new season on PES6 in a few weeks so if anybody wants to join let me know.  We need to get you started soon so we can run the transfer market. 

As you can see the site has a brand new look and we are also developing a COD2 section.  Check out the server stats page, AWESOME!!   

We have created an Emulation section to play MAME and SNES online - very, very cool!  

Also open to new gaming sections.  
*


----------

